# Cushcore on eMtb what PSI?



## GioRider (Oct 6, 2020)

Hey guys I just put a set of Cushcore on my Trek Rail 9.7 29er 2.6 setup (stock) I'm the heavier side (240lbs 110kg) and hate a super firm ride and hate pinch flats and I've had a few. I typically ride about 30psi in the front and about 28psi in the rear. How low can I go????


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Even with cushcore I hate flexy sidewalls. I run the same pressure with or without.(28 rear 25 front) Just start where you normally ride and go down as far as you are comfortable. Ive run as low as 21 but it felt horrible to me.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Im 230 and run 20 in the front and 25 rear. I have a mullet with Assegei front tire and Aggressor rear and Cush Core.


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

I weigh 280 and I run regular pressures (22-25psi) with CushCore on my Levo.


----------



## KCHT (May 1, 2008)

Cushcore on my regular trail bike I run lower pressure. Cushcore on my ebike is just an insurance policy. 22ish front and rear.


----------



## GioRider (Oct 6, 2020)

Thanks guys I will defiantly lower the pressure by a few psi. I'll start with 28F 26R see how that goes.


----------



## alexbn921 (Mar 31, 2009)

I use the same pressure with or without unless I'm going to blast rock gardens. Then I can get away with less psi and more traction.

Home trails with 2.8x27.5 19f 21r
Park riding 21f 23r

Run the lowest you can without the tire fold in g out or rocks contact the rim.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

GioRider said:


> Thanks guys I will defiantly lower the pressure by a few psi. I'll start with 28F 26R see how that goes.


26F 28R will treat you better. Rear is more susceptible to rock strikes and punctures, so is better to have a bit extra. Also provides better rolling resistance having more psi in the rear.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

A lot depends on how stiff your sidewalls are and what profile your tire is. Are you blockish or rounded? That will be determined by rim width. I always tried to go blockish giving a good side wall support and run at least EXO+.
That being said, I also ran cushcore’s and like the previous posters didn’t deviate normal pressure, even though cushcores installed the extra mass of the ebike and rotational mass made keeping pressures the same. At 205 suited up, I was typically at 22-25. At those pressures I’d barely feel any squirm and zero burps. Play around and experience, you’ll know when your too low when the bike feels like it’s absorbing everything and you feel no trail chatter, then you rail a corner and you feel your tire roll or flop a bit. Air up 2 psi from there until you get the compromise between traction, corner grip, and rim protection. I also always ran stiff Carbon whoops for the wheel rigidity on these weighty ebikes, and the cushcores gave me piece of mind.


----------

